# Oliver North Blames Ritalin - Science Disagrees



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Follow the money, science has it's hand in the cookie jar. I am glad to see North being vocal, its a good start.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/21/health/ritalin-school-shootings-oliver-north-bn/index.html


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of claims big pharma makes are BS because millions if not billions are at stake. Ever watch commercials on tv for the new notice drug and how great it is followed by scores of possible horrible or deadly potential side effects? Ever see class action lawsuits about drugs that were harmful but big pharma knew and did nothing? North is on to something. How about all the grain and processed food adaptive and genetic altering? Hormones and antibiotics drenching your meat?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well....
First off, science is pretty much right about Ritalin. Also why it is not as widely prescribed as it was two decades ago. 
Ritalin is not the problem as much as the other meds being prescribed currently. Our standard protocol is to take a new patient off their meds, watch the behavioral change, and adjust from there.
Guess who gets to experience that wild ride? Doctor sees them a few minutes, then turns them over to a nurse practitioner. She sees the kid about five minutes per day.
Therapist sees them about 30 minutes every other day, then an hour in group.
I get them four hours per day to duplicate the school environment and document behavior.
I've recently been fortunate enough to have had several in the last few weeks who have threatened shooting and bombing their schools after the Florida event. A couple actually had weapons and plans. All of them had symptoms of depression, were intelligent, and middle class. All of them were not in the popular groups, not in sports, and considered themselves outsiders, going to get even for perceived wrongs. All were Caucasian except for one Filipino and one Mexican. Not all that f them were on medicine prior to admission.
I see kids of all social classes and races, from all over the state and surrounding states. While I wholeheartedly agree antipsychotic drugs, antidepressants, inhibitors, and such may play a role, this is a cultural and societal issue.
Just like the gun, it's easier to blame the drug rather than the fact that we, as a nation, are culturally failing our children during the process of raising them by being too permissive and dismissive.
Now, I'm sure a small horde of you are ready to get out the torches and pitchforks and chase me down. But you reckon it may not be this small group I'm looking at? Next time you go out to eat, or to the grocery store, or somewhere in public, watch the interaction between adults and children. See how much attention is being paid to the child. The family unit has been changed so much in the last seventy years due to various factors, political, social, and economic, that it has negatively impacted how our children develop emotionally.
We are to blame as a society. Not the guns, not the drugs, not the technology, but the way we use them.

Now, if you want to argue, go ahead. I won't be here to engage. Ill be dealing with 13 teenage boys of differing races and socioeconomic classes and the associated paperwork for the next twelve hours behind secured doors, trying to put a bandaid on an arterial spurt, pretending I might find some hope when they go out the doors back into the society that created them.
With a smile on my face, as directed by my corporate overlords.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Well....
> First off, science is pretty much right about Ritalin. Also why it is not as widely prescribed as it was two decades ago.
> Ritalin is not the problem as much as the other meds being prescribed currently. Our standard protocol is to take a new patient off their meds, watch the behavioral change, and adjust from there.
> Guess who gets to experience that wild ride? Doctor sees them a few minutes, then turns them over to a nurse practitioner. She sees the kid about five minutes per day.
> ...


There is A LOT of truth here. 
I Agree it is a PERSONAL Responsibility issue.

1. How many of your "clients" are from single parent "house holds"?
2. How many have a history of sexual abuse?
3. How many of the Parents have a history of drug abuse?









https://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/acestudy/index.html


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

To a certain extent, . . . Coastie Dad, . . . I would like to be in your camp.

But the simple facts do not support your position IMHO.

The analogy I would use is one very familiar to many of us here: Agent Orange.

The gumbent, big pharma, the military, the makers, the sellers, . . . EVERYONE connected with Agent Orange said for years that there was ZERO connectivity to the problems our service men (myself included) were experiencing and AO.

They are still trying to blame every thing else, . . . look the other way, . . . and hope all of us just kick the bucket before they have to admit it and pay up.

It was legal, it was honest, it was effective, and given the cost/benefit ratio at the time, . . . it was a lot of bang for the buck.

The problem is that many ailments spike in % per capita of our servicemen and AO.

From what I have been told, . . . the same goes for the drugs our children are being fed. 

The drugs may not be THE PROBLEM, . . . but like AO, . . . they definitely contribute in some manner. The evidence alone on one single chart, . . . mapping drugging the kids starting at 1950 to today, . . . and mapping school shootings from 1950 to today. 

Both start at a virtual ZERO, . . . and the closer we get to today, . . . the more the curve turns skyward. There simply has to be a correlation.

Yeah, . . . I know, . . . medical science knows what it is doing. But I also remember that it was the best medical minds on the continent who decided to "bleed" George Washington, get that old bad blood out of him, . . . it was that bad blood that was killing him, . . . yeah !!

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree with @Coastie dad. It's not the guns, although that's what they go for first. We all know the reason behind that. Nor is it drugs necessarily. It's how they are raised and how they are taught. They are no longer taught by parents and grandparents, no longer given a moral compass by the church or schools. They are warehoused from an early age in one form of indoctrination center or another. Social media, TV, movies, video games, You Tube, parental oversight and the system in general is what has changed. The gun remains the same, it's the way we raise these kids that has changed.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> To a certain extent, . . . Coastie Dad, . . . I would like to be in your camp.
> 
> But the simple facts do not support your position IMHO.
> 
> ...


Its probably just rock n roll music...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We touched on this during the last show. Bug pharma spends billions lobbying Congress. Far more than the evil NRA who is the current target of the gun grabbers. But they can't target big pharma because that doesn't convince people to put restrictions on guns.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's something with a degree or something; not sure if it is a relevant degree....

Pharmaceutical Murder - Mass Shootings Caused by Drugs!


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Denton said:


> Here's something with a degree or something; not sure if it is a relevant degree....
> 
> Pharmaceutical Murder - Mass Shootings Caused by Drugs!


Good read with lots of valuable info.. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Checking in...
I never said the drugs were not part of the problem.
Read closer. The acceptance of the drug usage is a larger issue.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll expound more later, and @malcolm Reynolds I'll have statistics for you. Believe it or not, I'll have those demographics available. And that in itself is sad.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Humans have always had pockets of crazies. Each one of us has the capacity to do these horrible things. The difference between those that do and those that don't is the ability to cope with life.
This is all a product of upbringing. If a child never develops healthy coping mechanisms, they can develop varying degrees of psychosis. Some turn to drugs, some turn to alcohol, some turn to sub-cultures that nurture whatever it is they feel connected with, and some turn to violence against themselves and/or against others.
As a society, we only ever seem to pay attention to the ones who hurt other people, and then look for similarities in that small group.
If we find Rx drug use in their past, we start to blame that, ignoring the fact that thousands upon thousands of other people are on the same medication and never hurt anyone.
It comes down to the individual. Something in these people is different, and the addition of these drugs doesn't provide the positive effects seen in other patients on the same regimen. I don't believe it is fair to blanket the drug as the culprit. I *do* believe we are too quick to prescribe drugs, however. We don't fully understand why certain drugs have such a negative effect, and how to best guess who will benefit and who will not when we apply them. We always hear the horror stories of those who had a negative result, but rarely hear about the countless others who benefited immensely from their use.

Like I said, it comes down to an ability to cope. There is no single quick-fix solution to this problem. It could have started when the child was 6 months old and never put down and left to cry until it decided to stop. It could have started at 3 years old when bed wetting was met with harsh punishment and being locked in a dark closet. It could have started in the early teens when puberty hit hard and there was nobody the child felt comfortable talking to about their awkwardness. Humans are a fickle bunch. We don't always figure it out on our own, and sadly, we don't always have someone there to teach us.
We don't even teach this fundamental human requirement in school. Of all places, where we teach sex education, how to bake a pie, how to fix a car, oh... and all that calculus you'll use everyday of your future, we fail to instill the basics of human interaction and self-reflection.
Yeah, I know... "it shouldn't be taught in schools, it should be taught in the home".
Have you seen the homes these kids are coming from? For most, it's not even a wonder how they never learned how to cope.

It's hard enough to get kids to listen to something important, but have you ever tried to tell a parent how they should teach their child? Mama bear gets quite the attitude.

I don't know a solution. I don't have the expertise to speak authoritatively on this. I just know what I see and reference what I've learned for myself.
We need to start teaching kids, at an early age, how to deal with life's problems. Stop rewarding everything. Stop pretending there are no losers. Stop reducing the penalties for failure. Stop ignoring our core differences. Start forcing kids to recognize their own strengths and weaknesses, and help them identify what they can improve on. Force them to at least TRY to figure it out for themselves first.
I do this to my kids regularly. They are reminded that life isn't fair at least once a week. I give them daily doses of the behavior I see in them so they learn what is good and what is bad about social interactions. I reward good behavior, but not with anything tangible. You don't get candy or ice cream because you pretended to be nice to your brother. I call it out, and tell them they did a good job, and that I want to see more of it. I don't let them get by with the bare minimum. They know what is expected of them, and they know the consequences for failure. They still throw their tantrums from time to time, but those are ignored. They don't get any interaction until they've calmed down and come to me in a better mood. This forces that coping development. They learn how to calm themselves and how to properly interact with others, even when they are upset about something. They know that negative behavior never leads to a reward or even a compromise.

I don't see this kind of treatment given to random kids I see in public. I see chaos. I see screen-lit faces of both parent and child. I see minimal interaction/communication. I see wild outbursts of screaming and destruction followed by a parent who refuses to punish the behavior. It's truly sad sometimes.

We all see this.
Both sides of the debate see this.
Yet somehow, we wonder why kids end up shooting other kids.
In the latest Santa Fe Texas shooting, the kid had just been rejected by the object of his affection.
His response was to bring a shotgun to school and annihilate her body to the point where her face as not recognizable, and then turn the weapons on the rest of the class.
Failure to cope...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> Good read with lots of valuable info.. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You're welcome, but I don't know what is good info and what is not. I'm a layman.

I know the young, mass shooters are always on SSRI's, but does that mean anything since drugs and tech devices are used as substitutes for good parenting, nowadays?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Well....
> First off, science is pretty much right about Ritalin. Also why it is not as widely prescribed as it was two decades ago.
> Ritalin is not the problem as much as the other meds being prescribed currently. Our standard protocol is to take a new patient off their meds, watch the behavioral change, and adjust from there.
> Guess who gets to experience that wild ride? Doctor sees them a few minutes, then turns them over to a nurse practitioner. She sees the kid about five minutes per day.
> ...


Agreed!

Ritalin and the other drugs aren't the issue, the issue is doctors that write prescriptions to get people out of their offices. From giving people with a cold penicillin to giving kids that need some discipline Ritalin. The result is super bacteria that we can't fight and kids that are addicted to mind altering substances.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe the problem is twofold. Both the drugs and bad parenting. Although, I think the bad parenting is the reason for the drugs. A lot of people these days want kids but dont want to be parents. So instead of taking the time it takes be a good parent they stick the kids on drugs to "even them out". And/or they let a smartphone and TV raise their kid(s).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@malcolm Reynolds

Using your criteria 1, 2, 3 I have the following:

1-3: 8.3%

1,3:. 67.7%

1: 81.6%

When the criteria was plugged in, it kind of tells a lot about how single family homes have an effect. This was based on adolescents between 13-18, school year 2017-2018, 645 recorded.

But, I can manipulate those statistics with my new computer, and I'm no Wile E. Coyote. And if a moron like me can do it, so can the government or science.

But I also know what behaviors I observe. And let me state for the record, I'm trained in classic behavior modification, not the pushing of pills. So I see these kids both on and off the wonder drugs. I believe the drugs have a place, but that place is in moderation and supervision, not like M&Ms in a candy bowl at Halloween.

And they sure shouldn't be used to sedate an unruly child needing discipline because mammy and pappy (if either/or is even around) can't be bothered to get off Facebook or Instagram long enough to parent their child.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Oliver North is an idiot, trying to discredit my work. I did a book on the subject and have been trying to get people to help me get it published. North has the same info I'm leaving on this thread. It's long and even longer once you check the links, but well worth your time:

*THE PROBLEMS*

1 Children being diagnosed with ADD / ADHD and prescribed *Ritalin*

2 Older children (starting in their teens) being prescribed *SSRIs and opioids*

3 DFACS and Social Security are placing millions of children on drugs when it is not necessary nor medically appropriate

4 Early teens getting involved in "recreational drugs," many after being hooked on legal drugs and advancing to hard core drugs like heroin and cocaine

5 As the teen moves into their 20s, they lose their insurance and have to get illegal drugs as they are now hard core drug addicts who must turn to illegal drugs to sustain their addiction

6 The taxpayers are picking up the tab for destroyed families and domestic disputes that take up many hours of time

7 Broken families and divorce devours our nation

8 Young (mostly white males) are committing the bulk of mass shootings and going through life without the skills to survive

9 People are racking up criminal records due to the simple fact they are now drug addicts - created by the government

10 We then send the mentally ill off to prison where their addictions and their propensity toward violence increases

Let's walk through the typical scenario:

Jack and Jane get married, have a kid, but are emotionally and financially unprepared for the responsibility. They divorce. The child becomes a latch-key kid -
An alternate scenario, Jack and Jane stay married, they are either drug addicts, drunks, and / or having constant conflict in the home.

Under either scenario, their child (or children) grows up knowing either neglect or constant conflict and abuse in the home. Perhaps they have one parent and the father in most cases is absent. This leads the mothers to say their child is "hyperactive" or not able to pay attention in school. The doctors want to call this ADD / ADHD and they stick the child on Ritalin. There is no such disorder as ADD / ADHD but it gives doctors, DFACS, Social Security, etc. a reason to get people on legal drugs.

Teens most likely complain of anxiety / depression and are immediately given a prescription for SSRIs (psychotropic drugs like Paxil, Zoloft, Lexapro, Prozac, etc) This serves as a gateway for illegal drugs and pacifies the youth at the moment.

White males, who have cultural issues - neglect in the home, second / third generation drug use, broken homes and a society that glamorizes violence turn to violent video games and so forth. This manifests itself into anti-social behavior and sometimes it manifests itself into acts of violence up to and including mass shootings.

*IF* the teen survives up to a point, they find out how easy it is got get oipoids for pain. Many times it is legally obtained. But, by their mid 20s they are dropped from their parents insurance and have to find their fix in the illegal market.

*IF* they survive this stage, they become criminals (if that hasn't happened already.) They don't have an education, no job skills, no family support system, no initiative, no assets to draw from, no work ethic, and a criminal record. And if they don't have the criminal record, that comes next.

*THE FACTS *

The United States consumes over 80 percent of the world's opioid supply:

"_In 2014, Nora Volkow, MD, director of the National Institute on Drug Abuse, submitted the following testimony to the U.S. Senate Caucus on International Narcotics Control:

"The number of prescriptions for opioids (like hydrocodone and oxycodone products) have escalated from around 76 million in 1991 to nearly 207 million in 2013, with the United States their biggest consumer globally, accounting for almost 100 percent of the world total for hydrocodone (e.g., Vicodin) and 81 percent for oxycodone."
A footnote reveals where Volkow got that information. It came from a 2008 report from the International Narcotics Control Board, which states:
"In 2008 the United States accounted for over 99 per cent of the global consumption of hydrocodone and 83 per cent of the global consumption of oxycodone."
According to CNBC News:

" Approximately 80 percent of the global opioid supply is consumed in the United States."

https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/27/americans-consume-almost-all-of-the-global-opioid-supply.html

According to one website, www.kff.org their figures were astounding. In 2016, 33,450 whites died due to opioid overdoses compared to 4374 black people and 3,440 Hispanics. This comes to a grand total 42,294 Americans who perished in a single year over oipoids! In a 2015 Washington Post news article, I found this quote:

"Non-Hispanic white Americans take prescription drugs at roughly twice the rate of Mexican Americans. Researchers offered no clear explanation but said the disparity "was not entirely attributable" to differences in insurance status."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ng-prescription-drugs/?utm_term=.19a251bb99a6

*There are more Americans dying from opioid overdoses each year than are being killed by firearms.* And virtually EVERY mass shooting is being done by political jihadists OR someone who is or has recently been under the care of a psychiatrist or psychologist AND almost all of the shooters are (or recently were) on a schedule of drugs called *SSRIs*.

According to one article on the subject:

"Psychiatrists generally will tell you that these people were mentally ill and they weren't treated in time or didn't get enough help to prevent the tragedy. However, Dr. Peter Breggin, who is a psychiatrist, stated that depression rarely leads to violence and that it's only since the SSRI's came on the market that such mass shootings have taken place.

In a study of thirty-one drugs that are disproportionately linked to reports of violence toward others, five of the top ten are antidepressants. These are Prozac, Paxil, Luvox, Effexor and Pristiq. Two other drugs that are for treating ADHD are also in the top ten which means these are being given to children who could then become violent. One could conclude from this study alone that antidepressants cause both suicidal thoughts and violent behavior. This is a prescription for mass shootings."

Antidepressants Are a Prescription for Mass Shootings ? Citizens Commission on Human Rights, CCHR

See these sites as well:

Mass Shootings: The New Manifestation of an Ancient Phenomenon and their Link to Psychiatric Drugs

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...s-merits-federal-investigation-300601826.html

Many people beginning to see that there is no real disease or condition called ADD / ADHD:

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/jan/6/adhd-fake-disorder-neurologist-turned-author-says/

https://www.healthcentral.com/article/addadhd-is-fiction-not-a-real-disease

So, we're creating drug addicts when no such conditions exist and then we are not treating them. We're putting them in prison:

"According to a new report from the Treatment Advocacy Center (TAC), a nonprofit advocacy organization, the United States has fully returned to the 18th-century model of incarcerating the mentally ill in correctional institutions rather than treating them in health care facilities like any other sick people. In 2012, there were roughly 356,268 inmates with severe mental illnesses in prisons and jails, while only 35,000 people with the same diseases were in state psychiatric hospitals."

http://www.treatmentadvocacycenter.org/storage/documents/final_jails_v_hospitals_study.pdf

*The Argument*

We talk a good game about punishing drug dealers - which is code for the illegal market. We never address the fact that we're creating the drug users. Those people are needlessly taking "legal drugs."

The quickest way to a government check (i.e. disability) is to feign some mental condition. Additionally, if you have an emotional disorder, Socialist Security demands that you take psychotropic drugs *EVEN WHEN THEY ARE NOT WARRANTED* as a prerequisite to getting a check. When people get called on to work for their food assistance debit card, MILLIONS of new drug addicts will suddenly be born. They are going to be exempted from the work for welfare proposals.

Moms think their children are special and need Ritalin, SSRIs, etc., etc. You may even have to get your kids on drugs to regain or maintain custody of them. What the children really need is a stable environment and a certain amount of attention. They need attentive parents, a healthy diet, adequate sleep, exercise, and mentally stimulating exercises.

Doctors have become complacent and oblivious to the problems. They prescribe drugs to patients that need group therapy, one on one therapy and their parents sent to parenting classes TAUGHT BY PEOPLE WHO KNOW THAT DRUGGING CHILDREN IS THE LAST OPTION. Nobody should be given drugs unless and until other treatment options have been exhausted - and then only under strict supervision.

While America is pretending to be concerned about mass shootings (particularly at schools) the only solutions they come up with are gun control. It makes you wonder why they haven't gone after assault vans and trucks (they're being used in mass killings.) The irony is, even if the anti-gunners had their programs fully in place nationwide it would not have prevented the mass shootings that have happened. Take Adam Lanza as an example: his mother was back ground checked, licensed, certified by the NRA, etc., etc. So were virtually all the other mass shooters you can name (other than maybe, and I say maybe) political jihadists. The parents already did what the left wants.

If the brakes fail on your car, do not suggest that the repair shop put in a new transmission. Fix the problem you have. Solve the drug problem, family issues and identify shooters before they act and get them the help they need right then and there and you will not have drug addicts by the millions and virtually no mass shootings.

Along these lines, it is sickening and disgusting that while children are dying due to mass shootings, law enforcement will go on camera and tell you that they don't know why it's happening and the only solution that is discussed is gun control. The lying and hypocrisy is disgusting and indefensible. We DO know who most of the mass shooters are going to be long before they act. I've personally identified *SIXTEEN* characteristics and once any child displays any eight of them they will commit an act of violence - possible a murder all the way up to a mass shooting - and it can be stopped without gun control and without jeopardizing the Constitution.

Putting people in prison over acts related to their drug use is idiotic as well. If the system is creating drug users, they need to be the ones rehabilitating them. Maybe that way they will think twice about forcing children onto legal drugs. Not only are ten times more mentally ill people in prison over drug crimes as compared to those being treated in mental institutions, most of those who go to prison are going to be recidivists. That means they will get out of prison and return again.

Doesn't anyone want a solution to the drug problem? The opioid epidemic? Mass shootings? Recidivism in the prison population? Why can't we put the attacks on Liberty, Freedom and infringements on unalienable Rights on the back burner and resolve this once and for all?

*THE SOLUTIONS *

America was founded on certain foundational principles that our modern government and the citizenry have forgotten about or maybe never informed of. So, perhaps we cannot go back to the way things were, but we can use the following solutions to reign in drug use, broken families, mass shootings, prison recidivism, and generational welfarites. At one time, children belonged to a family - generally a mother and a father. Today, those children are wards of the state that have control over a child from the womb to the tomb.
Anyone who doubts this should spank their child's back side with a belt and confining them to their bedroom without a cell phone, computer, games, etc. over a week-end for misbehaving. Since we're dealing with generations of people that have been programmed the wrong way, we can only fix this by going back and cleaning up the mistakes.

As stated before, there is no such thing as ADD / ADHD. What there is amounts to a lack of parenting skills and the wrong agenda by government agencies. So, you immediately create a special agency in every county that is charged with over-seeing the new policies suggested herein and look for guidance counselors, DFACS / CPS workers, truant officers, etc. that accept the new agenda of not recommending nor prescribing drugs for any condition until all other avenues have been exhausted.

If you have a "hyperactive" child or one that you think is suffering anxiety / depression, you begin with group therapy. If, within a reasonable period the child does not respond, they go to one on one counseling. Additionally, there will be a county investigator, trained in both legal investigations, child / family abuse, drug abuse, etc. This investigator will do a background check on the parent (s) and determine if the parent (s) fit at risk categories:

A - A single parent
B - Has a criminal record
C- Is an alcoholic or drug addict
D - Gainfully employed
E - Whether or not police routinely visit the home for domestic issues
F - Providing a stable and clean home
G- Divorced, separated, living with relatives
H - How many children living in the home and their criminal record (if any)

You have to rule out the parents and siblings as being the problem before focusing on whether or not the child has a legitimate disorder. *IF* it is suspected that the parents need parenting classes, they will be so informed. And if they do not comply, the child will be taken from them and put into foster care. Then the parent can take the classes or lose custody. If the home environment is the problem, that is what you fix, not drugging the child.

1 - Every child, upon entering school is already identified by their Socialist Surveillance Number (sometimes erroneously referred to as a Social Security Number.) Use that to track the activity of those under 18 This new agency would be notified every time a criminal report was generated by any LEO organization or reprimand (i.e. suspension from school) government agency. As soon as three conditions are met (from the sixteen things all mass shooters have in common), an investigation is launched and the parents notified. This investigation follows the same path as those children who are being considered for drugs like Ritalin and ends with recommendations from the investigators. If a course of mental health is considered, the child must be seen by two psychologists that give separate opinions without the consultation of the other.
In addition, investigators would ask the parents for permission to do a drug test. The parents are free to say no but, they would be informed that they will be under more scrutiny so as to rule out the child's home life as being the source of the problem.

2 - Anyone who wants to be put on psychotropic drugs must undergo an IQ test, drug test (for illegal substances), group therapy and then one on one counseling lasting over a period of no less than ninety days. A study would be done to make sure the child gets adequate sleep and exercise. The child's diet and how many hours playing video games or visiting social media would be scrutinized

3 - A problem may be determined to be partly OR the entire fault of the parents and / or their home environment. If so, the parents may be required to take parenting classes or possibly lose custody of their children

4 - Those children who are deemed to have issues will be dealt with immediately. A family court may determine that a child be removed from the home, receive tutoring, have an ankle monitor and be required to keep up good grades, etc. for a set period of time

5 - State and local governments must rethink their views on putting those people 18 and under on Ritalin, SSRIs, oipoids, or other mind altering drugs.

*SIXTEEN COMMONALITIES OF MASS SHOOTERS *

1) MOST are white males between the ages of 18 and 40

2) Most come from a single parent home

3) Those who do live in a traditional mom and pop home are highly dysfunctional homes (parents are drug addicts, alcoholics and / or abusive

4) Mass shooters are obsessed with violence and spend inordinate amounts of time on the Internet on doing something connected with violence

5) Virtually ALL of them have been put on SSRIs

6) None of them were kept under supervised care or in a mental health facility when their propensity to violence was well known

7) A lot of them started out doing great in school and their grades began to drop dramatically

8) Most mass shooters have had the police called to their home numerous times for domestic issues

9) Mass shooters tend to be loners OR they have friends who are equally obsessed with violence

10) Many mass shooters have been suspended from school for something connected to threats and / or violence

11) Many mass shooters have killed small animals simply out of meanness

12) Many mass shooters self medicate and / or go off their medications

13) A lot of mass shooters mix illegal drugs with their legal drugs

14) Some mass shooters have been bullied and / or ridiculed by their peers in school

15) Some mass shooters were humiliated by being rejected when they ask someone out on a date

16) A few mass shooters have friends, but those friends to be much like themselves (think Columbine shooters) and they fit the above categories

If a child meets eight items on that list of commonalities, they will commit a violent act in their lifetime. Ironically, most of the time, EVERYONE who knows an at risk child recognizes it, but we do nothing. How many times *AFTER* a mass shooting do you hear people say they knew it was eventually going to happen?

*Costs to Implement This Program*

The costs to implement are so small, they should be of no consideration. The unruly in our society are costing many man hours as is. Let's examine a typical case:

Nickolas Cruz, who killed 17 people in a school shooting in Florida, had the police at his house 29 times; he was constantly in trouble at school; he was suspended from school. When you look at all the man hours, we already have the people and the time. It's just a matter of pulling DFACS /CPS workers, a couple of police officers, etc. from the county and putting them into an office that works directly on this problem.

Since parents who need parenting skills would have to attend training sessions, they would be charged $20.00 (twenty dollars) per parent / couple (whatever is applicable to the household) and that money would offset the cost of the person teaching the class. Schools have auditoriums and, in my case, the local courthouse (the GJAC building) has a "breezeway" that could easily accommodate forty people twice a week.

*POSSIBLE OBJECTIONS*

The costs are insignificant and it will actually SAVE money since the most unruly children are being addressed.

There is no criminal actions involved here; this is all civil so there are no constitutional objections from a criminal standpoint

No new powers are being given to the government so that cannot be a concern, If anything, this program would pre-empt the supposed need to pass Red Flag Laws:






In each county, this agency would need no more than a dozen people with no more than four specially trained professionals to teach parenting classes (sixteen people total in the most populous counties) and perhaps as few half a dozen total in smaller counties.

*UPSIDE*

We will be dealing with the worst case scenarios first, allowing police, truant officers, and school counselors to concentrate their efforts in other areas.

The plan gets the government out of the drug business for the most part.

Over-all, later in the lives of these people, fewer will end up in prison and many more will be spared the scourge of becoming a drug addict at the hands of the government, doctors and ignorant parents

We will save lives

We will have fewer drug addicts and criminals

Tax dollars will be saved

Schools will be safer and we will have fewer disruptions

Let's do this!_


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> @malcolm Reynolds
> 
> Using your criteria 1, 2, 3 I have the following:
> 
> ...


I believe the criteria for #2 is VERY under reported.

Thank you for posting your statistics. 


> he Single Parent
> Many times pedophiles will develop a close relationship with a single parent in order to get close to their children. Once inside the home, they have many opportunities to manipulate the children-using guilt, fear, and love to confuse the child. If the child's parent works, it offers the pedophile the private time needed to abuse the child.


I believe this to be one of the biggest problems in Child Behavioral "disorders". It is a trust issue, or lack thereof. 
Pedophilia is also something SO SHOCKING to the psyche that folks are often "unwilling" to notice the signs.

I have twice been the "bearer of bad news" to single parents.
Once it was a "kid" I worked with. His "baby momma" had custody of his preschool age child. She had a live in "boyfriend". As so often happens this young man did not have custody and only was able to see his son twice a month on weekends. He was telling me how his son was having problems with itching and "acting weird" in the genital area. I asked him about the kids living situation. After about 20 minutes of talking with him I told him to take the kid to a child psychologist and ask about child abuse symptoms. About a week later he comes back telling me how the boyfriend had been "messing" with his kid and the "F###ing WOMEN KNEW". It took about 9 months through the court but he now has full custody.

I think folks just dont wanna "see" something so horrible when it is right in front of them.

If children have odd mood or behavior changes fairly rapidly... SOMETHING aint right. All we gotta do is ASK the F###ing Question.

This also goes for folks that "assist" single parents. Daycare, Coaches, Teachers, Afterschool Programs. 
WHO has access?

I think there are FAR more children "destroyed" by sexual abuse every week than will EVER be destroyed by a gun wielding classmate.
But nobody wants to talk about THAT.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

What he said.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I wish the National Media would have conversations such as this thread..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Guide to Successfully Raising Up Children

1. A good ass kicking goes a long way and if done right, the "Threat" of a good ass kicking also goes a long way.
2. Work their little asses off both inside the home and OUTSIDE in the heat and cold
3. Give commands ONE TIME, then go to discipline (see #2 or #1)
4. Give them structure and keep them busy. Nothing wrong with having the little urchins dig a hole and fill it up repeatedly if they are prone to laziness
5. Praise the living shit out of them when they do good. 

And for God's sake, please marry before giving birth and if you decide to have children stay with your spouse and show him/her respect

If you are a dipshit idiot who will never be a good parent, get a tubal ligation or your vas deferens snipped so you will never reproduce.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've had a day at work. A day a lot of younguns couldn't handle without crawling to some imaginary safe space. Most of you have those days, too.
What bugs me isn't that there are a few young punks who shoot up schools. I mean, yes, that is bad, but the uptick in such activity indicates a downtick in disciplined children.

I don't want to hear about the schools. I don't want to hear about the bullies. We went through it. As a matter of fact, we went through it with weapons in our vehicles.

At this point, I'm not even sure what a bully is. Could it be just a kid who speaks the truth? Is this "culture" (if we still have an identifiable culture) dead, and we are just pretending there is something for which we should fight?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes. Next question?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well shit....Now I don't know whose side I'm on....

I'm gonna just blame ****** Manson....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think there is a magic bullet here. @Kauboy , @Coastie dad , @Malcom Renolds, all have valid points. One thing is apparent, The MSM and socialist left will never have this conversation, They don't want to identify and attempt to correct the problem.

It couldn't be that we as a society are not teaching our kids how to cope with life, ( Everybody is special and gets a trophy ) it couldn't be that we are pumping them full of drugs endorsed by big money pharma In an attempt to overcome what we fail to teach. We warehouse and indoctrinate, we don't interact and we either don't see, or don't want to see, what is really happening with some of these kids. No, the socialist left and MSM don't see that what has changed is the people. The kids. All the left wants to do is attack the symptom, the violence and the gun. That is a convenient measure as it fits the agenda.

Something no one is talking about is the bombs this kid was planning to use. This kid wanted to kill whether he had a gun or not. He wanted his 15 minutes, his revenge. You won't stop the carnage by taking the gun.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My 26 year old grandson was raised on Ritalin ( babysitter in a bottle). To this day, he is a heroin addict, has been in and out of jail for multiple felonies, can’t get a job, and if you ask him why, he will tell you, it’s everyone else’s fault. I’ve had to spend a lot of money for extra security measures thanks to him......


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

yep we keep shoving pills down the throats of our youth for mental conditions.........claiming them "healed" as long as they "stay on their meds".........the funny thing is that does anyone even look at the side effects of some of these pills that are handled out like candy to both kids/adults.......what in the hell do you think "suicidal/homicidal thoughts and behaviors" mean?

Its means when they are ON their meds they are a danger to themselves and others........I get tired of folks saying after shootings "well he must of went OFF his meds"

and if the lefties think the NRA is a tough nut to crack wait till folks go up against BIG PHARMA...even the gov't can regulate the big drug cos now.......

in almost every single shooting that happens the drug angle is implicated......then it is quickly hushed up....don't want to upset the drug cos or drug sales......better to blame the NRA

and yes the media is controlled by the drug cos now too folks .......drug advertising dollars buy a lot of influence


and please... spare me the "but but I/my child has a chemical imbalance".............that THEORY is faulty but easily believed by the uneducated and heavily promoted by BIG PHARMA


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

rstanek said:


> My 26 year old grandson was raised on Ritalin ( babysitter in a bottle). To this day, he is a heroin addict, has been in and out of jail for multiple felonies, can't get a job, and if you ask him why, he will tell you, it's everyone else's fault. I've had to spend a lot of money for extra security measures thanks to him......


sounds like they really corrected his "chemical imbalance "didn't they?

Gosh and I thought that the pills were supposed to PREVENT him turning into an addict later in life

Sorry about my sarcasm........but we have created a nation of drug addicts


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Have you seen the drug commercials and the accompanying disclaimers? Holy crap! A laundry list of truly scary shit. The disclaimers takes up three quarters of the commercial! I commented to my wife that I think I would rather die from whatever ailment I have then take the pill that is supposed to cure it. And we feed these kids, and ourselves, these magic pills like candy. 

There are many factors at work here, all societal, non of it gun related.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

This teacher goes into detail about IEPs (Individual Education Plans) and how they are used to keep students Criminal Records of Bad Behavior quiet.

Much like the Broward County Parkland School shooter. They students have NO accountability and are given a free pass on ANY behavior just so the school dist can keep "butts in seats" for the fed money.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

But do parents care? Some cant see reality past facebook..


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> But do parents care? Some cant see reality past facebook..


In the video the teacher recalls how a parent had his child tested 3 times for "special needs" and was upset and destroyed the office when told for the 3rd time his child WASNT special needs.
Ya see you get more money from the .gov if your child is special.


----------

